

AskHN: Where to hold naming contest? - amuzua

I'm planning to start a new web desiging firm, where can I hold a contest to get a rock solid killer name for my service ?
the same name might be the domain name too... is there a place where I can hold a contest over this ?
======
czcar
the guys at kluster.com have started something like this up, named
unsuprisingly <http://namethis.com/name_this/>

~~~
amuzua
thanks i was looking for that, searchyc.com didnt help much or maybe i failed
in my 10 searches. thanks a lot

------
zacharye
Unsolicited advice: Provide choices. I held an open naming contest to name one
of my blogs and the result was not great.

